# Another 5k today



## Stitch147 (Jun 10, 2018)

Off to Stratford to take part in the East London Bubble Rush 5k. I'm doing this one with my best mate. Should be interesting, she has a sprained bruised foot and I still have a healing blister, bruised toe nail on one foot and my tendonitis has flared up on my other foot! This one is more fun than anything and we're gonna get mucky!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2018)

Enjoy! Hope you and your friend's feet hold up!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 10, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> and we're gonna get mucky!



 Yeah, but what about the race!   Have a great time Stitch and what a nice day for it!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 10, 2018)

Start area selfie!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 10, 2018)

That was such good fun. I'm doing a great job pretending to be the incredible hulk with green legs at the moment. Hopefully it will come off in the bath later!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 10, 2018)

Those trainers went on the bin at the end!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks great fun!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 10, 2018)

Well done Stitch !


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2018)

Haha! Fabulous!


----------



## christophe (Jun 10, 2018)

Looks hilarious! 

Too late I guess but trainers clean up well in a washing machine..
Well done on torturing yourselves in a fun way.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 10, 2018)

christophe said:


> Looks hilarious!
> 
> Too late I guess but trainers clean up well in a washing machine..
> Well done on torturing yourselves in a fun way.


They were old trainers anyway after doing the moonwalk a few weeks ago and I held on to them especially for today knowing they would get mucky!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 10, 2018)

90% of the time I wear Trainers. Up & down ladders & steps at work & even when out. A specialist told me that they where good for diabetic feet .


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 10, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> 90% of the time I wear Trainers. Up & down ladders & steps at work & even when out. A specialist told me that they where good for diabetic feet .


I live in my trainers, it's what I wear most of the time too.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 11, 2018)

Well done stitch.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jun 11, 2018)

Now that looks like seriously good fun, well done! (Signed up for a Be gang-ho yet? Inflatables for adults! What's not to like?)


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 12, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> Now that looks like seriously good fun, well done! (Signed up for a Be gang-ho yet? Inflatables for adults! What's not to like?)


Not yet, but tempted!


----------



## weecee (Jun 12, 2018)

Looks like you had a brilliant time Stitch. A fun way to get in your exercise.  Well done.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 6, 2018)

Another very good role model STITCH 147 !


----------

